# Giulietta Sport



## Jesper (Mar 15, 2022)

As a thank you to my friend for helping me with another bike purchase (which is back to "up in the air" status due to seller idiosyncrasies; simple is not in his vocabulary!), I picked up this nice example of Giulietta lightweight Sport frame with internal brake and shifter cable routing; good working OE BB and headset left on it. I believe it had a chain guard and fenders. Not sure as to the guard design so possibly might fabricate a custom laminated wood guard if I can't salvage a suitable replacement should I decide to install one. No expectation of a period rebuild; just pull out parts that fit and get it rolling.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 15, 2022)

It has the flag of Milano in the badge - wish I could see the other side of the badge better. 
I don't think it's the Biscione Visconteo - maybe it is - would like to see it better.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 16, 2022)

@bulldog1935  the other half is a lion I believe, but not the serpent. I don't know if it has any tie-in to the Afla-Romeo Giulietta; but they are from the same era. That frame is still waiting for me in Modena otherwise I could give a better view of the badge. I do have this badge of some sort for it. I think it mounts on the stem clamp bolt.





My Giulietta cost $100; this Giulietta can be yours for $65000. They would make a nice pair though.


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2022)

-----

has source provided any information regarding serial placement & format?

appears someone did a spot of masking prior to applying the present red colour

possible that OEM finish may have included striping

Torresini is one possible perpetrator who comes to mind here

have no familiarity with marque


-----


----------



## Jesper (Mar 18, 2022)

@juvela ,   No knowledge if or where there is a serial number. I'll be sure to post/photo any serial # or other marks when it arrives.
  A repaint with original decals masked-off.  I never looked at the conjunctions, but I agree that it could been done better. That should be an easy touch up and clean off of the lugs. I'll paint the seat cluster and head tube white (mask-off badge) and fill the lugs and crown cut-outs with blue to match the badge to provide a little more color.
 I have only seen one other example with the "St George's Cross and lion rampant" head badge, and a couple others with another badge (pegasus style) used as a metal plate badge and also a decal badge.

The only tie-in I can think of is the Guilietta brand motorcycles/mopeds that were built by Peripoli based out of Vicenza (but the Vicenza flag has a white cross on red field; Veneto has a lion with wings). There was also a Peripoli bicycle brand, but I don't know where it was based out of, or if was an off-shoot of the motorbike company (maybe the other way 'round). It wouldn't surprise me given the history of Italian bike and motorbike hybrid companies.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 18, 2022)

You can't get much cooler than a nice condorino city bike, but your work is cut out for you, missing fenders, chain case, and the bars.
1940 Umberto Dei restored by @petritl


 



There must have always been a marketing desire to associate a bike with Alfa Romeo, and of course, Bianchi has always been the bike made in Milano (also Umberto Dei).
(Only in the current decade did Alfa get involved, using a bicycle to market the car.)
Looking forward to progress, both on the bike and the history.
Pursuing the griffin on the right side of the badge may help.  It has a medieval Latin history, taken up by the church, showing up in many Italian cathedrals, and the Genoa coat of arms.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 18, 2022)

I have looked for the lion rampant on Italian flags and found none. It may be particular to a family's coat of arms. I am not aware of the gryphon being being used in Italy either whether municipal or provencial. The Veneto and Venezian flag have the winged lion (St. Mark's lion). Unfortunately, St. George's cross was used theoughout Italy so it does not provide much help in pinpointing a region (Genoa being the first to use it?).
Regarding the Giulietta car-bike thing; I know the car model came circa 1955, this bike frame could have been around that same time (or maybe earlier). Perhaps @juvela will bestow some of his voluminous lug knowledge to provide a better idea as to the time frame those lugs were used.


----------



## juvela (Mar 18, 2022)

-----

suspect frame may be somewhat later than one might think at first glance

it is good to see the "BRIANZA" pattern shell

usually/mostly when manufacturers employ the "BRIANZA" lug pattern they select one of the other Agrati patterns for the shell; such as "AM", "SPORT", "ROMA", etc.

the Way-Assauto headset provides a date bracketing clue; firm yet in operation today however production of cycle fittings ended ~1972

bottom bracket assembly might be another possible dating clue; it appears it _could _be OMG brand; if so this name will appear in raised letters in the centre section of the spindle in a recessed oval,  marque launch was ~1966

presence of chainguard bracket does not preclude OEM fitment of drop bar, yes, it is _likely _to have come with a condorino pattern bar from someone such as Varese or Schierano

non-resident chainguard & mudguards may have been a Mazzucchelli product -





the internal routing of the cable for the rear mech is fun but can necessitate a spot of fiddling if one wishes to fit a bottom bracket seal

when you take delivery check closely the area on the side of the seat tube just below the seat lug for possible evidence of a serial


-----


----------



## Jesper (Mar 18, 2022)

Thanks @juvela! Hoping that the paint isn't obscuring the serial # from being clearly read. I don't plan on removing the present paint work other than to clean it up some and then add highlights as previously mentioned.
@bulldog1935 , that would be the style chain guard I would like to use; full casing of the chainwheel. The post for that bike didn't mention the cog size up front; assume it is 48 teeth, so I need to ensure I get a guard that fits if I go that route. I am not going to be very particular about parts since I know I have a Duprat cottered crankset that would be fine. It probably predates the bike a bit though, and French on an Italian frame; Mama Mia!, or maybe Sacre Bleu!


----------



## Jesper (Mar 20, 2022)

juvela said:


> the internal routing of the cable for the rear mech is fun but can necessitate a spot of fiddling if one wishes to fit a bottom bracket seal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a closed shell so not concerned about a seal on the BB. I have placed a relatively thin semi-flexible plastic piece for protection of cable housing/cable on another bike that worked fine. Essentially heated and shaped to provide a channel and glued to the shell nozzles to keep it from shifting, does not touch the BB spindle.

Just so happens that my friend has a couple Varese bars, but I haven't inquired as to the style or age.  Maybe one will be appropriate for this frame.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 21, 2022)

Having trouble with finding a condorino handle bar at a reasonable price. Everything is about $80-$100 shipped; I'm looking for something about half that cost. I guess I'll have to put in a "wanted" call out and see if someone here has a spare to part with. I saw one online for About $26 new, but super wide (for me), 60 cm! Out of stock anyways, but I probably could have cut it down on each end.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 25, 2022)

Just discovered that I didn't have a lefty only shifter in my bin except for Simplex. I want to put a Gran Sport mech on it with matching Campy shifter; more checking with my Italian connections. I know ebay won't be cheap and that's before some of the ludicrous shipping costs.

Does anyone else live in a State where you get charged sales tax on the shipping cost also? Florida is running a scam! Another scam is when I do business under an official license, I don't need to charge tax on services until I use a part (could be a $.05 screw), and then I am supposed to charge tax on the whole repair (why not just tax the bloody screw!); easier for me to give away cheap parts or tell the customer that I'm charging an extra $ or two just to save them more on the tax they'd have to pay. Florida also allows a business to make money on sales taxes collected (at they did about 20 years ago); if you pay earlier than the due date you received 3% compensation. That adds up for big volume sales companies (not mine unfortunately!). Sorry for the off-topic rant!

Edit: the frame should be arriving soon with the Paglioli cambio corsa bike which nearly was cancelled (again!) due to seller issues. I could not get him to contact me about trying to pay cash; finally my contact managed to fully close the deal and has the bike in possession after two weeks of frustration. The guy was quite old and just didn't trust anyone; even to the point of receiving cash directly.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2022)

We also pay import duty at 20% on the shipping costs on stuff brought into the UK from mainland Europe since 'Brexit'.
We've always paid it on stuff imported from the rest of the world anyway.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 26, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> We also pay import duty at 20% on the shipping costs on stuff brought into the UK from mainland Europe since 'Brexit'.
> We've always paid it on stuff imported from the rest of the world anyway.



Well that sucks! I can see the need for fees/duties/taxes/tariffs, but the cost is far too high considering the excessive waste due our governments' inefficient use or down right abuse of those funds. 
Did I hear correctly that you do not have to involuntarily pay for the BBC anymore?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Well that sucks! I can see the need for fees/duties/taxes/tariffs, but the cost is far too high considering the excessive waste due our governments' inefficient use or down right abuse of those funds.
> Did I hear correctly that you do not have to involuntarily pay for the BBC anymore?



No, the BBC licence fee is in place until 2027 at the moment. 
The current government is not a fan of the BBC, or the way it has been funded.
Personally I'm in favour of the licence fee;  what you get in terms of TV, Radio and online services both nationally and locally is phenomenal.
Television without ad breaks is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 26, 2022)

@dnc1  It's funny because I only get one channel at my house (I live somewhat removed from society), and I'm not at home enough to pay for satellite or cable (no cable in my area anyways) so I only see Public Broadcasting Service (PBS), and I generally watch only BBC shows on it. I grew up on Dr. Who, Monty Python, Doctor in the House, UFO, etc. It's probably why I'm so different than my peers today! Actually can't believe my parents let me watch some rather risqué shows as a pre-teen.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 27, 2022)

It's all I ever watch, or mainly,  listen to.
We get 6 BBC TV channels but it's the radio that is my main choice, lots of nationally broadcast channels and local stations too.
Again, they're all ad free, apart from the ads about their own programming.
I think it's unrivalled in quality personally.


----------

